

Ask HN:  Who is your role model for startups besides Paul Graham? - amichail

For me, I would have to say Austin Meyer, author of X-Plane.
======
Poiesis
Lots, but for I'd go for Patrick McKenzie for someone I could realistically
emulate. Because 1) He hasn't achieved the oh-my-god millions and millions
kind of success, but something more realistic and reachable, 2) He's
constantly trying to help everyone else to do it, too, and 3) He is continuing
to build upon his earlier success and continues to improve. Oh, and 4) He's
doing it on time constraints similar to my own. Thanks, Patrick--I hope to
follow in your footsteps.

------
philwelch
Since childhood, Steve Jobs. For too many reasons to mention.

~~~
kyro
We don't need these fanboy comments 'round here!

~~~
philwelch
Believe it or not, if I went on to discuss every single reason why I admire
Steve Jobs, it would have been even more fanboyish.

------
mannicken
Steve Pavlina. As much as I hate his idiotic articles, he slammed himself in
deep levels of crap and then got out gloriously :)

------
TallGuyShort
John Britten <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Britten>

------
buggy_code
Jim Clark. Read "The New New Thing"

BTW, the question implies PG is a role model for me. As awesome as he is, he's
not.

------
hs
plentyoffish, balsamiq and other single founder guys

of course, single-founder startup is romanticized only by fool, like me ^@^

------
tjr
I've learned a lot from Philip Greenspun.

~~~
vorador
Why is he downvoted ?

------
nreece
DHH

